# featherbed ticking?



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

A few years ago I went to an auction and ended up with 1000 yards of feather bed ticking. This is the really thick canvas type that feathers won't go through.Well I ended up selling about 800 yards of it for $4 a yard.somehow I got away from it and now discovered the excess of maybe 175 to 200 yards. I've been trying to compare this to what's available today without much luck. My question is if anyone of you know what the value of this would be now and where I would get rid of it since I have no use for it?What I had sold before was on ebay but that was before shipping got so high. Any ideas? Thanks,Wade


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it solid colored, or ticking striped? Does it look like it would fit in with the type of lines this blogger is using: http://missmustardseed.com/2013/04/vintage-linens/


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't see anything on that link that was close. I think they call it something like "blue duck" it is like blue and white striped. Walmart used to sell something close for $2 a yard but it was real thin. This is really thick,heavy canvas like. It's the same thing we had for bedding back in the fifties for feather tick, shuck tick and straw tick bedss. If I can find my camera I'll try and get a picture but I'm new here so may not know enough to post it.Wade


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

It's OK, I know what you're talking about from your description. If it's a weight of fabric that you could imagine being used to upholster chair seats, or reupholster a fancy camel-back sofa, I think you should be able to find a buyer local to you. If there is an antique mall, or boutique that sells painted/shabby chic furniture in your area, or that has chalk paint for sale, maybe even offers classes in painting furniture, I'd start there. If that's more trouble than it's worth to you, I'd try listing it on craigslist, possibly in the antiques section. Maybe you can use this retail listing as a baseline to set your price. It's brown/beige, and new, and possibly narrower than what you've got, whereas you've got something vintage, and I would think the blue would be a more desirable color: https://www.nickoftime.net/p-10255-mattress-ticking-brownbeige-stripe-canvas-woven-fabric.aspx?gclid=CM-mxb3usrgCFWNgMgodcwUA9Q


----------

